# TEich zu "sauber"



## Mark2111 (8. Aug. 2012)

Hallo Teichsüchtler 

Seit längeren wächst bei uns am Tecih gar nix mehr.

Seerosenblätter werden gelb und verfaulen, die __ Sumpfdotterblume nimmt an Größe ab, __ Schilf (das mit __ Rohrkolben) treibt schon am Anfang gelbe Blätter aus.

Fadenalgen kommen auch kaum neue. Nur die bestehenden auf den Steinen und ein paar auf der Plane sind da. Wasser ist glasklar und auch die Werte sind nicht schlecht.

NO3 10 mg/l
NO2 0  mg/l
GH >10°d
KH 8°d
pH 7.6 - 8 

Deutet das auf einen Nährstoffmangel? Bzw. wie schaff ich wieder frische "Nahrung" für meine Pflanzen.

FIltern tu ich über 3 Kammern + Vortex. 

LG MArk


----------



## Lucy79 (8. Aug. 2012)

*AW: TEich zu "sauber"*

Hi!

Also bei uns zieht der Herbst schon ein, die meisten Pflanzen haben Wachstum eingestellt und werden braun.....  Vielleicht liegts auch bei Dir daran?


----------



## karsten. (8. Aug. 2012)

*AW: TEich zu "sauber"*

Hallo

Deine Nitratwerte und der Besatz sind für mich an Zeichen , dass es nicht grundsätzlich ein Düngerproblem NPK in Deinem Teich gibt.

eine Möglichkeit wäre : fehlende oder fest gebundene Mineralstoffe 

siehe Fassregel

durch jahrelangen Betrieb kann z.B. ein Mangel an verfügbarem Eisen auftreten .

durch gezielten Einsatz unbedenklicher Spezialdünger nach dem Prinzip
trial and error

würde ich versuchen mich dem Problem zu nähern. 

Den Einsatz von Teichmineralien durch Verwendung von Heilerde erwähnte ich vielleicht schon mal 

eine andere Möglichkeit wäre eine "Vergiftung" durch Schwermetalle oder Biozide .....

waren "Teichpflegemittel"  mal im Einsatz ?



mfG


----------



## nik (8. Aug. 2012)

*AW: TEich zu "sauber"*

Hallo Mark,

wenn Pflanzen wachsen sollen, dann führt an einer vollständigen Nährstoffversorgung kein Weg vorbei! Wenn Pflanzen kleiner werden oder überhaupt nicht wachsen, dann fehlt es ganz sicher an einem oder mehreren Makronährstoffen (NPK)!
Dann spielt noch eine Rolle ob die Pflanze übers Blatt oder über die Wurzel ernährt wird. Überwiegend außerhalb des Wassers wachsende (Sumpf-)Pflanzen mit Fußbad müssen über die Wurzel ernährt werden. Bei solchen Pflanzen ist es wurscht ob das Wasser 10 mg/l NO3, 100 oder nicht nachweisbar enthält. Phosphat und Kalium sind genauso wichtig, aber bei der Betrachtung/Messung außen vor. Ohne alle diese Makronährstoffe können Pflanzen nicht zulegen! Also z.B. Düngestäbchen, Osmocote, etc. an die Wurzeln drücken und besser ein Substrat benutzen, welches die Nährstoffe vom freien Wasser trennt. Kieselsteine taugen dafür nicht. Quarzsand geht gut.

Ob ein Spurenelementmangel vorliegt, lässt sich sowieso erst dann vernünftig erkennen, wenn die Makroversorgung gewährleistet ist. 

Mit freundlichem Gruß, Nik


----------



## karsten. (8. Aug. 2012)

*AW: TEich zu "sauber"*

Hallo Nik

natürlich fischen wir bei der Beurteilung von Mark´s Problem alle virtuell im Trüben ...


nur 

meine ich , dass ein Teich im Freien , mit Karpfenbesatz , ohne nennenswerten Austrag keine Mangel an NPK 
haben dürfte 

die Grundversorgung kann aber durch die gestörte Versorgung mit Micronährstoffen 
auch (nach Minimumgesetz,Fassregel)
gestört sein .

mfG


----------



## Mark2111 (8. Aug. 2012)

*AW: TEich zu "sauber"*

Hi karsten

Danke vorerst mal. Nein. Es waren keine Teichpflegemittel im Einsatz. 1. Ist es ja nicht notwendig und 2. viel zu teuer.

Wie schon in deinem letzten Beitrag meine ich ja auch dass da genug Nährstoffe vorhanden sein müssen.

Es liegt ja auch etwas Laub im Wasser, die Fische düngen ja praktisch auch.

LG Mark


----------



## karsten. (8. Aug. 2012)

*AW: TEich zu "sauber"*

was für Laub ?


----------



## nik (8. Aug. 2012)

*AW: TEich zu "sauber"*

Hallo Karsten, hallo Mark,

mag ja sein, dass im Wasser genug NPK ist, aber mind. __ Schilf, __ Rohrkolben, Seerosen können/müssen vor allem über die Wurzeln Nährstoffe aufnehmen. Pflanzen mit ausreichender submerser Blattmasse können Nährstoffe im Wasser nutzen. Schilf, Rohrkolben, Seerosen haben entweder gar nicht die Blattmasse im freien Wasser um das nutzen zu können oder sind, wie Seerosen solche Starkzehrer, dass das übers Wasser nicht reichen kann. Solche Pflanzen können das Wurzelsubstrat ziemlich auslutschen und dann ist es die Frage wie "dicht" das Substrat ist. Diffusion von Nährstoffen aus dem Wasser in feineres Substrat ist ein langsamer, deutlich zu langsamer Prozess. 

Und bei einem höheren Nitratgehalt im Wasser ist ein Spurenelementmangel auch nicht zu erwarten. Nutzen können ihn halt manche Pflanzen eben nicht. Es ist ziemlich sicher ein Mangel an einem oder mehreren Makronährstoffen im Wurzelbereich, im Substrat. 
Ich dünge das Wasser nur für die submersen Pflanzen, was in der Uferzone sitzt, wird inzwischen ziemlich konsequent an den Wurzeln mit Düngestäbchen gestöpselt. Und meine Wasserdüngung ist durchaus üppig, Den aus dem Wasser wachsenden Pflanzen in der Randzone hilft das aber überhaupt nicht. 

Primäre Frage ist also, welches Substrat wird genutzt, wie dicht im Sinne von Wasser durchlässig ist das.

Mit freundlichem Gruß, Nik


----------



## Mark2111 (8. Aug. 2012)

*AW: TEich zu "sauber"*



nik schrieb:


> Hallo Karsten, hallo Mark,
> 
> mag ja sein, dass im Wasser genug NPK ist, aber mind. __ Schilf, __ Rohrkolben, Seerosen können/müssen vor allem über die Wurzeln Nährstoffe aufnehmen. Pflanzen mit ausreichender submerser Blattmasse können Nährstoffe im Wasser nutzen. Schilf, Rohrkolben, Seerosen haben entweder gar nicht die Blattmasse im freien Wasser um das nutzen zu können oder sind, wie Seerosen solche Starkzehrer, dass das übers Wasser nicht reichen kann. Solche Pflanzen können das Wurzelsubstrat ziemlich auslutschen und dann ist es die Frage wie "dicht" das Substrat ist. Diffusion von Nährstoffen aus dem Wasser in feineres Substrat ist ein langsamer, deutlich zu langsamer Prozess.
> 
> ...



Hi nik

Als Substrat hab ich 4/8 RK. 
Die Uferpflanzen wurzeln alles in der Kunststoff Böschungsmatte welche mit dem 4/8er berieselt ist. Also Wasserdurchfluss ist gegeben.

Hab shcon auf Düngerkugeln überlegt aber ob das wirklich was bringt....

LG MARK


----------



## minimag (8. Aug. 2012)

*AW: TEich zu "sauber"*

ich habe bisher immer Osmocote Düngekugeln (für Zimmerpflanzen) benutzt. Ist etwas umständlich, die unter die Wurzeln zu bekommen. Inzwischen wickle ich diese Kugeln in ein Stück Zellstofftaschentuch ein und drücke es in das Substrat.

@nik,
interessant scheint mir die Lösung mit den Düngestäbchen zu sein. Welche benutzt Du da?

Gruß, Andreas


----------



## nik (8. Aug. 2012)

*AW: TEich zu "sauber"*

Hallo Andreas,

im Grunde ist es egal, ich habe welche von Compo und welche von Gardol, jeweils sowohl für Grün- als auch Blühpflanzen. Entsprechend nutze ich sie auch, durchaus großzügig. Die Compo halten länger.

Hallo Mark,

RK 4/8 ist in diesem Sinne nicht dicht. Kommt die nächste Frage, in wie weit ist der Kies zugesetzt? Wie dick ist die Kiesschicht.? Am besten fragst du dich selbst, sind das die Bedingungen eine Pflanze zu ernähren?

Ich will dich nicht belatschern, geeignetes Substrat brauchen die Pflanzen und natürlich auch Nährstoffe. Versuche es mit einer Pflanze, Düngung ist mitunter auch einfach.

Mit freundlichem Gruß, Nik


----------



## Andrea H. (11. Aug. 2012)

*AW: TEich zu "sauber"*

Hallo an alle,
ich habe das gleiche Problem gehabt, meine Pflanzen wurden immer weniger und hatten sehr schnell gelbe Blätter, der __ Froschlöffel wurde jedes jahr kleiner, das __ Hechtkraut hat sich stabil gehalten, die Schwangenblume hat sich nicht zur Blüte entwickelt.
Nun habe ich Düngekugel vom Pötschke, das sind kleine Kegel , die einzelnen Düngerkügelchen sind zusmmengeklebt ?! die drücke ich an den Wurzelballen und habe einen aufblühenen grünen Pflanzenbestand. Der Froschlöffel wurde groß und blüht, die Schwangenblume erfreut mit einer herrlichen Blütenpracht. Ich habe nur Sand als Substrat und die Pflanzen direkt in den Boden gedrückt, so wie es Naturagart empfiehlt. Naturagart hat auch Pflanzendünger aber das sind eben lose Perlen und lassen sich schwer an die Pflanzenwurzel bringen.

Trotz Düngekugeln ist der Teich klar, einzig Fadenalgen machen sich breit aber nicht erst seit ich die Düngekegel benutze.

Ich kann es nur empfehlen und werde auch jedes Frühjahr die Pflänzchen etwas füttern. Ich habe ja auch hunger und darum gehe ich jetzt Frühstücken.
https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/forum/images/smilies/big/lach3.gif
Schöndes Wochenende
Andrea


----------

